# problems after spay



## blueheart (Feb 13, 2007)

please advise. our dog has been having problems since her spay last week. peeing in the house, even though she is on clavamax for a UTI

also, she is having some wierd breathing thing, not honking, but blowing hard through her nostrils, like she's trying to snort something out of her nose.

In my heart of hearts, I think something went wrong with her surgery.

Has anybody else had this happen?

please let me know, we're worried sick.

We've had her to the vet, who diagnosed the UTI, and is baffled as to the breathing problem, said it sounds like reverse sneezing but is done a lot more than normal.

we haven't taken her back to the clinic that spayed her because I don't really think they'd admit if they did something wrong.


----------



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that, your heart is breaking to see her. I don't have that experience and never heard of it. (first time dog owner)

However, if I were you, I did some research on the problem, search like after spying or side effects, or spaying with UTI. You might want to get second opinion, I would write Humane Society(http://www.hsmo.org/). And if it turns out what you think, I will even ask for reimbursement from the vet + whatever you think its appropriate. Or also ask around for proper action against your vet.

There seem to be a lot of Dog expert(professionally) I might be able to guide you right direction.


----------



## Danae (Feb 12, 2007)

It´s so long since our girl was spayed, but I remember that the vet said something about maybe not being able to control her peeing because of the major surgery (theres so much muscletissue and so on, they have to go trough to get to the womb), it should heal with time. (I think it´s the same with humans after an major surgery, especaly in the stomach area.)
I allso seem to remeber our girl having some pain for the next week or so that made her breathing and walking different from normal.
Can you imagine trying to walk or trying to get up with a sore operationwound? ( We did have painmedication for her, but still she was very quet for a time..)
But you should call your vet and ask them just to be on the safe side...


----------



## blueheart (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks to both of you for your replies, Gidget seems to be doing better, the vet assured me that nothing was out of the ordinary with her surgery.

the pee problem is getting better, could be a UTI and the surgery soreness combined, and he explained to me that the snorting thing is probably from the intubation tube irritating her throat. that is getting better too.

If she is not completely back to normal by the time this prescription is done, we will have another urine test done to see if another medication might be needed.

otherwise she is doing great, eating drinking and playing and growing like a weed.

She never seemed to be in pain, and was running around like normal the day after her surgery.

thanks again to both of you, I'd like to post a picture of her, but I have tried and it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

hon do you have a emergency clinic near you? that would be your best bet on this one okay. 

Breathing problems after a spay mean one of 3 things, infection in lungs, or issues with the intubating when they were doing the surgery or there was severe bleeding during the procedure and she is anemic. If she has UTI issues it sounds like the vet that performed the procedure was either just out of school, still in school or just did not know what they were doing. What type of dog becaus some are prone to hemophila and VWilebrand disease which also cause all types of issues after spay if they are not taken care of.


----------



## blueheart (Feb 13, 2007)

follow up on Gidget...she is fine, the irritation with her throat from the intubation tube is completely gone, no more breathing funny. and her peeing in the house has stopped, no more leaks, so I guess she is ok.

the vet that did the surgery is not my usual vet, but I had a voucher to get the spay at a reduced cost, so I used them for this. I won't make that mistake again.

I have known of several other animals though that have been spayed/neutered by them and no problems, so maybe Gidget is just extra sensitive or something.

the important thing is that she feels better.

thanks so much to all of you.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

We have the same kind of thing with a vet here. The shelter we have rescued our dog and two cats from uses all different vets in our town, but often it's a toss up between the two that I don't care for. They sent our newest cat there for her spay and thank god we had no problems. She did however get infected because she was licking the stitches at night, but I refused to take her to the same vet that did the spay lol. We went to ours and they even ended up taking her stitches out for free so we never had to go back to the other vet. I think it's a little more scary when it's not a vet you're used to.


----------

